# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Spellbee2's Sweet '16 Competition Signups

## spellbee2

No, I'm not turning 16 years old. But it's almost 2016, and it's been a few months since our last lucid competition. So in keeping with Sensei's tradition, we're kicking off the new year right with a good ol'-fashioned lucid dreaming competition!

I'll be sticking with Sensei's format for the most part, so rules, leagues, and point systems will be mostly unchanged. If you've never been a part of one of Sensei's competitions (or need a refresher on how it works), check out the previous 3 competitions here, here, and here.

Current plan is to start the competition Sunday, January 10th, through Sunday, January 24th, but I'm open to suggestions if it presents a problem for enough people.

So post here with what league you'd like to join, as well as your lucid dream frequency (1/night, 1/week, 1/month, etc). I may ask you to move up or down a league if you might be over/under the rest of the league.

*Intermediate-Expert League*
dolphin
obfusc8
spellbee2
ginsan
justme13
MrPriority
Ctharlhie
Raipat
coolcoolcool
PKJacker
OneUp
imazu
KestrelKat
SammyTheSnake
cooleymd
ExothermReaction

*Beginner League*
jarjar
AstralMango
patches
lunagoddess
NickSeagull
Shabby
EnvisionReality
Gusto
m4ra
Purp3L
Xtaberry
Pickman
BrutalNightmare
SwordArtOnline
LiLeila

Tell your friends, PM people, mention it in threads, put it in your signature, the more people that join, the merrier. Signups will be open until *January 8th*, so sign up now! Or tomorrow. Unless today is January 8th, in which case SIGN UP NOW!

----------


## dolphin

Thanks for hosting this spellbee2! I would like to join the Expert League. I average 1 LD per night.

 ::breakitdown::

----------


## Ginsan

/me joins the intermediate league    ::D: 

I think I get lucid once every 3 nights on average.

----------


## jarjar

I, Jarjar, accept your challenge. I'd like to join the beginner league. I started trying to LD again recently and have had one a night except for last night, but I don't know if I'll keep having them as often. Also I've only had 7 LDs to date, so I'd say I'm still pretty inexperienced at this.

----------


## AstralMango

Okay, I think I'll try this out 'cause this sounds epic. I haven't had a proper, vivid lucid in a couple of years, but I had a very fuzzy lucid with no awareness last night. I wasn't "me." So now I'm inspired to enter the competition to get some good ones. Thanks for bringing these back, bee!

Beginner league please.  ::flyaway::

----------


## justme13

I'll join the Intermediate League at 1 LD/week or more.

----------


## MrPriority

sign me up on intermediate  ::D:  I usually get 1 LD every 2-4 days in competitions, though it depends on how much time I end up having.

----------


## patches

I guess I'll join the beginner league at 2 lucids/month?

----------


## spellbee2

> I, Jarjar, accept your challenge. I'd like to join the beginner league. I started trying to LD again recently and have had one a night except for last night, but I don't know if I'll keep having them as often. Also I've only had 7 LDs to date, so I'd say I'm still pretty inexperienced at this.



I put you in beginner for now, but if you are still having that 1/night frequency by the time the competition rolls around, I think you might be better suited for Intermediate. Typically, Beginner is 2-3 lucids per month max, so you might be a little overequipped.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Ctharlhie

I'm back on DV, and back into LDing, and I've found these competitions to be a really great incentive. I think it's good you're carrying on Sensei's tradition!

Could you sign me up for the intermediate league? I average about 4 nights of lucidity per week during competition time.

----------


## Raipat

I repeatedly verifiably LD'd in sleep labs, but my frequency is not that high (~2 LDs per week currently without special efforts), so pls put me in the intermediate league. I use all kind of "cheats" (like ZEO EEG, tACS, light and sound cues, supplements, mental training, ...). Is it allowed to do that during competition?

----------


## lunagoddess

I'd like to join the beginner team!  I average about 1 LD/month.

----------


## spellbee2

> I repeatedly verifiably LD'd in sleep labs, but my frequency is not that high (~2 LDs per week currently without special efforts), so pls put me in the intermediate league. I use all kind of "cheats" (like ZEO EEG, tACS, light and sound cues, supplements, mental training, ...). Is it allowed to do that during competition?



Sure, supplements and aids are fine. This is as much a dream control competition as it is an induction competition, so you shouldn't be at an overwhelming advantage if you do use that stuff (as long as you're in the right league).

----------


## NickSeagull

I'd like some beginner league please, and some peanuts with it!

----------


## Shabby

I wanna join! Put me in the beginner league.

----------


## EnvisionReality

I'm in!  :smiley:  Can you put me in the beginner bunch? I've had some flashes of lucidity but really going to work in it in 2016  :mwahaha:

----------


## Gusto

Count me in the beginners  :wink2:

----------


## coolcoolcool

I woud like to join the intermediate league

----------


## PKJacker

Joining the intermediate, about 1 a week.

----------


## OneUp

Throw me in the intermediate league bro. 1 a night, just really need to work on recall lmao.

----------


## Ctharlhie

We need another expert leaguer so Dolphin isn't just competing against himself!

----------


## obfusc8

> We need another expert leaguer so Dolphin isn't just competing against himself!



Hmm well... 4-5 times a week on average... it's not 1 a night, but it might be enough to keep up with Dolphin? So sign me up for expert and we'll see how badly I get thrashed eh?  ::tongue::

----------


## imazu

*screams with glee* Yayy!! This should help me avoid the spell of lucid apathy I feel starting to creep in.. Motivation!~ Thanks to all who're responsible for this! I s'pose I'll be in the intermediate league right now, 2-3LDs/week

----------


## PercyLucid

Good luck with the competition. I will skip this one, being pretty busy!

----------


## m4ra

Hey, this sounds pretty neat. I'd like to take a crack at it. I'm not too frequent yet, maybe one a month at best putting me firmly in the beginner league. Let's give it a go!

----------


## KestrelKat

I'd like to sign up for Intermediate League please!
This is going to be part of my resolution; get back into dreaming >:]

----------


## Purp3L

Sign me up as a beginner.

----------


## Xtaberry

I'm going to do this! Beginner's league please, as I average 3 or 4 a month and am pretty new to this.

----------


## Pickman

I'll join in at the beginner league, please.  I'm averaging 1/month, if that, so I need the incentive of a competition to get things going again.

----------


## SammyTheSnake

I'm not really sure which league most makes sense for me, I'm certainly not a beginner, but my frequency is utter shite at the moment, deffo less than one a week, so I'd probably be the clear loser in the intermediate league, given some of the entrants!

Put me in the intermediate league and bump a couple of the "not quite every night" chaps up to advanced!

Perhaps just get everyone to give their frequency estimate and split them into three roughtly equal sized strata?

I'm at about 3/month recently (7 in the last 3 months, but I seem to be slowly building)

SammyTheSnake

----------


## cooleymd

Cooleymd as Intermediate, of course I will have along my bottles of littler helpers  :smiley:  even if moderators don't want me to talk of them.
Do we still get personal goals in the competition, this time instead of draw a light saber, I will aim to shrink down various moderators
to capsule size  :smiley:  and then consume them.

----------


## BrutalNightmare

I'm back to DV and also to lucid dreaming, so my LD count is not so good, can I still join? If I can, beginner league, please  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

*IMPORTANT UPDATE*

So due to the small amount of participants in the Expert League, I have talked it over with dolphin and obfusc8 and decided to merge the Intermediate and Expert Leagues into one Intermediate-Expert League (Intert League, working title  :Cheeky:  ). This will prevent a somewhat pointless 1v1 competition in the top league and make the competition more team-focused for everyone.

That being said, I will still try my best to make the teams as even as possible, based on everyone's average rate of lucidity. This also applies to the Beginner League as well. So, if you are in either the Beginner or Intermediate Leagues and you have _not_ told me your lucidity rate, please post it ASAP. Tomorrow I will be PMing those of you who haven't.

Also, if there are any questions about how the competition will be scored, refer to Sensei's last competition. Other than different weekly challenges, the scoring will be exactly the same (though I may be changing around the formatting just a bit).

----------


## ExothermReacton

I enjoyed the last competition so I would like to join in again. I am a bit rusty at the moment but already getting on the track again. As I have about two lucid dreams per week or sometimes a bit more I would fit into the "intert" league  :tongue2: 
Too bad I rarely do anything useful in my last lucids. ::D:

----------


## cooleymd

weeks since joined dream views approximately 60 , lucid dreams since joining dream views about 53
*so about 1 / week on average * 
last competition was 4 or 5 lucids in the 2 weeks  (Final points last time 165 points)
previous competition was like 2 lucids in the 2 weeks

number of recalled dreams approximately 20 - 35 / week

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Sign me up to the beginner league! I normally LD once every few weeks, but last night (6 dreams of which 3 LDs) was a lucky exception.

----------


## LiLeila

So I would like to join Beginner League. I have LD very rarely so I don't know how can I precise this in time. Recalling - lately 6-7 dreams per night.
I'll probably screw up something anyway :P

----------


## spellbee2

It is time, ladies and gentleman.



http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...mpetition.html

----------

